
Infrastructure as Code – Deployment Recovery Automation Technology (DART) - boshomi
https://github.com/cmu-sei/DRAT
======
boshomi
John Klein, Doug Reynolds: Infrastructure as Code – Final Report[1], CMU jan
2019

[1]
[https://resources.sei.cmu.edu/asset_files/WhitePaper/2019_01...](https://resources.sei.cmu.edu/asset_files/WhitePaper/2019_019_001_539335.pdf)
(pdf)

